# Returning Phone Calls



## Jeffsaw (Sep 29, 2010)

I was wondering how important it is for you to return calls from potential customers? In this area it is common for contractors and service people to not call back. It seems they are too busy or maybe the job is too small. Anyway, its very frustrating.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't potential customers=potential cash?

The outfit i'm with has a large sales/customer service force. A customer will always reach a person when they call, an arborist will be talking to them within an hour and usually someone is on location the same day. (Not doing the work, but talking to the customer.) The boss built his business on customer service and while he does prefer the big jobs, i've never seen him turn down a pole saw job for an old lady either.


----------



## mo239 (Sep 29, 2010)

I know around here often times contractors in other trades will not call back, or say they will but just keep putting it off. Don't see whats wrong with telling someone "no" and that your too busy.


----------



## utilityman (Oct 2, 2010)

Every customer I deal with always compliments me on calling them back promptly. Most of the time I go look at the work. If it something I am not interested in doing or just to busy I give them names of other tree contractors in my area. 

The secret to running a good business is to call people back, show up when you say you will, and doing what you said you would do or more!!!!


----------



## tree md (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll do you one better, I ANSWER my phone. I can't afford to miss a potential sale right now and people like to have a warm body to talk to. I am booked for two weeks now but I still answer my phone (yes, even if I am in a tree) and show up to look their trees over promptly. I am taking three days to hunt right now but I still made a sales call yesterday afternoon as well as this afternoon.


----------



## lxt (Oct 3, 2010)

Always return calls....sometimes you play phone tag, but.....you at least call em back!!!

the main thing here is not so much contractors calling back, its getting them to show up after they got the job.......ive got so many jobs lately from other tree care companies not showing up/or returning calls wondering where they are??



LXT..............


----------



## swift4me (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not an arborist, but in 25 years of owning hunting and fishing retail stores, I'd agree that it is the simplest way to create business. I'd sell guns to so many guys who would say, "... wow, you called me back...." So simple. Usually I wasn't the cheapest guy in the area, (that wasn't my goal), but the guys who were the cheapest were too busy doing low margin business to talk to someone who wasn't necessarily price shopping.

Like Woody Allen said, "90% of life is showing up."

I used to hunt ducks with a great old guy who beat cancer three times and was tough as nails. He owned a high performance engine shop and built drag boats. In his truck, we came up with the idea for a book on successful retail. It would be a hardcover book with one page that would list 3 things.

1. Return phone calls
2. Do what you said you'd do
3. Charge more for your stuff than you pay for it.

I think alot of businesses fail for one of these 3 simple things.

Pete


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 3, 2010)

I either answer the phone or call back in a reasonable amount of time , but I also keep hours , and often calls received after 6 are returned in the morning and after 4pm on Saturday are returned on Monday , Call me crazy but there has to be some break for me ..


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 3, 2010)

swift4me said:


> I'm not an arborist, but in 25 years of owning hunting and fishing retail stores, I'd agree that it is the simplest way to create business. I'd sell guns to so many guys who would say, "... wow, you called me back...." So simple. Usually I wasn't the cheapest guy in the area, (that wasn't my goal), but the guys who were the cheapest were too busy doing low margin business to talk to someone who wasn't necessarily price shopping.
> 
> Like Woody Allen said, "90% of life is showing up."
> 
> ...



Good post. I'm pretty good a 1 & 2 and I'm working hard on number 3. I have a very long list of contractors who never returned my call or didn't show for an appointment. I refuse to beg people to take my money.
Phil


----------



## swift4me (Oct 3, 2010)

Treeclimber you are right. After 18 years of 6 and a half days a week, and meeting people before and after hours, our last store was 5 days a week and it was great. I think your real customers understand that you have a life too.

Pete


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 3, 2010)

I also am strong advocate of structure , estimates are done on the same days weekly and are done within a time discussed by both myself and the homeowner, I have a real problem with customers that I have never dealt with telling to just and take a look and leave the price , if I hire someone to do work for me I want to meet that person its important to have a first impression on both sides , it is almost seems to me that I am wasting my time when I don't meet the person I rarely get the work ..


----------



## lxt (Oct 3, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I also am strong advocate of structure , estimates are done on the same days weekly and are done within a time discussed by both myself and the homeowner, I have a real problem with customers that I have never dealt with telling to just and take a look and leave the price , if I hire someone to do work for me I want to meet that person its important to have a first impression on both sides , it is almost seems to me that I am wasting my time when I don't meet the person I rarely get the work ..



Wow, in todays world having the homeowner there on "bidding" days is tough, & if they are able to be at home then are they able to afford serious tree work??

where im at it takes two!!! & many are working more hours for less but recognize they still need to have work done.....So, the old can you look & leave a price is common place & honestly....I like that better some times, if the HO is there then it becomes a complete walk around the property & whatta ya think bout this or that & how much more & how bout this, etc...

Ive obtained many jobs from looking without the Home owner present...the key is a follow up call & maybe explaining why your a little higher than the other guy, I usually land many of these type bids, get a signed contract, bill em & usually within the week im paid!!!!



LXT.............


----------



## capetrees (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree with the prior posts. If they called to get you to work for them, shouldn't you call back, thus work and thus money in your pocket? I called back 7 people today, met 4 and got the jobs and will do a follow up call tomorrow on the others plus a few from last week. My problem is that Sunday is the only day I usually can get out to meet people unless it's raining. Often, its the only day I can call them back too . Once in a while, if I don't call fast enough, they get someone else to do the work.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 3, 2010)

lxt said:


> Wow, in todays world having the homeowner there on "bidding" days is tough, & if they are able to be at home then are they able to afford serious tree work??
> 
> where im at it takes two!!! & many are working more hours for less but recognize they still need to have work done.....So, the old can you look & leave a price is common place & honestly....I like that better some times, if the HO is there then it becomes a complete walk around the property & whatta ya think bout this or that & how much more & how bout this, etc...
> 
> ...



Thats great if it works for you but thats how I work it , you call me I schedule a time WE look at the work together no confusion and a clear work plan is layed out from start to finish


----------



## lxt (Oct 4, 2010)

you cant write out a clear work plan? & personally......I tell the home owner what needs done, whats healthy, whats not, etc... I ask what their goal is & then tell them if its obtainable or not!

they hire me for my experience, my biz reputation is very good, if they wanna be there fine!!! if not.......I have the ability to do whatever needs done & have never had a complaint from a home owner or company hiring me without someone being there!!

a pro can do the job with or without the input of the owner!!!!



LXT.................


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 4, 2010)

lxt said:


> you cant write out a clear work plan? & personally......I tell the home owner what needs done, whats healthy, whats not, etc... I ask what their goal is & then tell them if its obtainable or not!
> 
> they hire me for my experience, my biz reputation is very good, if they wanna be there fine!!! if not.......I have the ability to do whatever needs done & have never had a complaint from a home owner or company hiring me without someone being there!!
> 
> ...


Wow that last lines laughable to say the very least I really think this deserves it own thread and since your the "PRO" here maybe you should start one up :bang:


----------



## lxt (Oct 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Wow that last lines laughable to say the very least I really think this deserves it own thread and since your the "PRO" here maybe you should start one up :bang:




for you treeclimber....i prolly should!!

whats laughable is your tunnel vision!!! I guess if you dont know what to do & need to be told by the home owner... then meeting with them is necessary!

I cant imagine telling my plumber "yeah but ill have to be there so I can tell you what pipe goes where" LMFAO......your outdated thought process in this regard is what keeps this profession in the dark ages!!

follow the A300 & BMP`s & you`ll have no problem!! you do know what these are? right? LOL


LXT..............


----------



## tree md (Oct 5, 2010)

I personally like to meet with them if I can to make sure we are on the same page and (when I'm slow) nail down the job. Doesn't always work out that way. If our schedules don't jibe I will just leave an estimate and follow up with a call.

It really depends on how busy I am. I too like to get all of my bidding done in one day. No certain day just whatever day that works best for me. If I am busy I will often just leave an estimate. When I'm slow I like to meet with them if I can and get a signed contract.


----------



## Jeffsaw (Oct 5, 2010)

*estimates with home owner*

It is only my third year in the tree service business and I'm finding I will lowball a job when the homeowner is there. I have to learn to say "I'll call or email you back" when I'm not sure of the time it will take to do an "interesting" removal or pruning. I end up with a fairer estimate for me if the figuring out is done at home.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 5, 2010)

I always make my customers meet me. If I'm not worth their time, they aren't worth mine.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 5, 2010)

lxt said:


> for you treeclimber....i prolly should!!
> 
> whats laughable is your tunnel vision!!! I guess if you dont know what to do & need to be told by the home owner... then meeting with them is necessary!
> 
> ...



Its not tunnel vision its a business choice , if you hire a plumber you just call and say I HAVE A BROKEN PIPE IN MY HOUSE and trust that he will come and do the job exactly to your satisfaction .... I think that a good relationship is built with a face to face interview so to speak and a hand shake , I also believe heavily in strong customer retention and referrals how can you say anything when you never met the contractor , he may a junkie tattooed idiot sniffing your wifes underwear watching pay per view instead of fixing your broken faucet , I do know how to prune and remove and guaranteed you couldn't steal one of my customers if you tried , so whats next ... On the otherhand condominiums and apartment assoc. are all look at the bid sheet and price the work often I never meet them but thats fine , but RES. work always ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 5, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> I always make my customers meet me. If I'm not worth their time, they aren't worth mine.



Your exactly right , and thats what I feel when they say just leave it in the door or the mailbox , I usually say #### that and save my gas .


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Your exactly right , and thats what I feel when they say just leave it in the door or the mailbox , I usually say #### that and save my gas .



I gotta agree with ya there.

I'm actually pretty damn good at selling myself and I feel ripped off if I don't get a chance to meet with the customer. I'm sure we've all gotten a job or two at a higher rate than a competitor, based on our knowledge/salesmanship.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 5, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I gotta agree with ya there.
> 
> I'm actually pretty damn good at selling myself and I feel ripped off if I don't get a chance to meet with the customer. I'm sure we've all gotten a job or two at a higher rate than a competitor, based on our knowledge/salesmanship.



I just want the chance to get on the property and walk with the Homeowner and just look around chances are I can find a few extras that I can at least try to sell them on , such as trimming additional trees/landscape plants or a stump here or there , I firmly believe there will never be the DEATH OF A GOOD SALESMAN,


----------



## lxt (Oct 5, 2010)

Look meeting a customer is always good! but when you have been doing it for years, your service & reputation speak for you!!!

I have many repeat customers that just tell me to look at their trees & do whatever is needed & then I have referred customers who will say " I heard whatta great job you did at so & so`s, could you do my trees?" & many times these customers I never even meet.......but im back year after year!!

I can bid either way........but to have to meet a customer or you say **** it!! how stupid!! & if my service was in your area...Id own most of your customers by now treeclimber & thats a fact!!!!

I just think to snub someone because they cant be there is wrong & Ill gladly take that business.



LXT.................


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 5, 2010)

lxt said:


> Look meeting a customer is always good! but when you have been doing it for years, your service & reputation speak for you!!!
> 
> I have many repeat customers that just tell me to look at their trees & do whatever is needed & then I have referred customers who will say " I heard whatta great job you did at so & so`s, could you do my trees?" & many times these customers I never even meet.......but im back year after year!!
> 
> ...



Don't get all huffy lovey , I am just saying its a business choice if you wanna be the GHOSTLY TREE HACK that no one has ever met than thats fine but me not a chance , and what would you say to my customers , I KNOW YOUR USED TO FACE TO FACE INTERACTION BUT NOW YOUR JUST GONNA KNOW I WAS THERE by the sawdust on the picnic table and a bill in the box , and hopefully the dogs not pregnant lol I am just saying if your way was the BEST than there would only be that way and you would be the DONALD of trees but its not and your not , so smile and celebrate diversity


----------



## tree md (Oct 5, 2010)

Just got off the phone with a woman that asked if I service her area. She is about 12-15 miles out of town. I told her I would come out that far and look at her trees. Says she has many "huge" trees that need to be "trimmed". I am busy the rest of the week but told her I would come out there one day if she would be able to meet me. She said she wouldn't be able to meet me any day this week. I told her I like to meet with people when we are discussing pruning their trees. She said that sounded like a good plan. Made an appointment with her for Saturday.

If I go that far out you better believe that I am dam sure gonna get a face to face.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 5, 2010)

tree md said:


> Just got off the phone with a woman that asked if I service her area. She is about 12-15 miles out of town. I told her I would come out that far and look at her trees. Says she has many "huge" trees that need to be "trimmed". I am busy the rest of the week but told her I would come out there one day if she would be able to meet me. She said she wouldn't be able to meet me any day this week. I told her I like to meet with people when we are discussing pruning their trees. She said that sounded like a good plan. Made an appointment with her for Saturday.
> 
> If I go that far out you better believe that I am dam sure gonna get a face to face.



RIGHT THATS WHAT I AM SAYING , and for God sakes would you please shoot that damn cat its creapy as hell


----------



## lxt (Oct 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> if you hire a plumber you just call and say I HAVE A BROKEN PIPE IN MY HOUSE and trust that he will come and do the job exactly to your satisfaction ....




Key words above: trust & satisfaction!

ya see, to stand in front of a home owner & try to bully sell them on crap they dont need done.....as you put it "the extras" is the mark of a struggling company, Yes I like to meet the customer!! But, the difference between me n you is that my customers that are sight unseen.....trust me & are satisfied when my service is done!!!

I imagine you dont do too much state work, parks, roads, townships, boroughs, etc... cause all this type work is sealed bid & you pretty much never meet the hiring entity.......I love the guys selling to homeowners that want the "extras".....ma`am, that tree right there is bad!!! whew wee that one over yonder is waiting to fall!!! then I come to look as the second opinion & usually get paid for such!! funny how I look at the same trees as Mr. tree wang did & there is absolutely nothing wrong with them!!

I hate salesmen, especially salesmen looking for something.....cause the lowly bastids will always find something wrong "minor" & wanna make a killing on it!




LXT................


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 5, 2010)

lxt said:


> Key words above: trust & satisfaction!
> 
> ya see, to stand in front of a home owner & try to bully sell them on crap they dont need done.....as you put it "the extras" is the mark of a struggling company, Yes I like to meet the customer!! But, the difference between me n you is that my customers that are sight unseen.....trust me & are satisfied when my service is done!!!
> 
> ...



Really cause I was taught good salemanship from one the best at Bartlett and its not bullying at all , and I am hardly struggling as a matter of fact you could buy plenty of trombones with the money I made lately and I have managed to keep my children fed and my wife happy for a long time with a little left over for the dogs so frankly EAT ME Mr HOLLAND As far as the state work , we do gov. as well Cheech so go sell your crap somewhere else and guess what I try to meet as many of them as well its called NETWORKING you know what that is right? lol


----------



## lxt (Oct 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> RIGHT THATS WHAT I AM SAYING , and for God sakes would you please shoot that damn cat its creapy as hell




Look my lil cream puff, if its a large job and trimming then yes ya wanna meet the customer....but if its 2 dogwoods & a crabapple theres no need to meet for that & again if you have a good service & reputation many will trust you!! this takes years.....

Now this may come as a surprise to you, but leaving the contract for them to sign & send back in the SASE is not so unheard of, before you spit out the man loving bolo ball & stand upright discharging ky on the floor....you need to understand that many companies have the ability to bid either way!!! you dont!! I do....& therefore is the difference..




LXT................


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 5, 2010)

lxt said:


> Look my lil cream puff, if its a large job and trimming then yes ya wanna meet the customer....but if its 2 dogwoods & a crabapple theres no need to meet for that & again if you have a good service & reputation many will trust you!! this takes years.....
> 
> Now this may come as a surprise to you, but leaving the contract for them to sign & send back in the SASE is not so unheard of, before you spit out the man loving bolo ball & stand upright discharging ky on the floor....you need to understand that many companies have the ability to bid either way!!! you dont!! I do....& therefore is the difference..
> 
> ...


 Oh so all that PRO #### is out the window now...So do you charge them for the stamp as part of your revolutionary service from the future since interaction is antiquated or does it grow on your desk through osmosis ?


----------



## lxt (Oct 5, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> Really cause I was taught good salemanship from one the best at Bartlett and its not bullying at all , and I am hardly struggling as a matter of fact you could buy plenty of trombones with the money I made lately and I have managed to keep my children fed and my wife happy for a long time with a little left over for the dogs so frankly EAT ME Mr HOLLAND As far as the state work , we do gov. as well Cheech so go sell your crap somewhere else and guess what I try to meet as many of them as well its called NETWORKING you know what that is right? lol



I should of guessed...........a Bartlett hack, now I know why you use bully salesman tacticts, Most around here despise Bartlett, customers that is!! kill a mans prized white oak grove & then wanna charge em $18,000.00 for it! 

whew wee........a lil salty there are ya? you sure your wife is happy??? I mean with your networking skills and all.....golly gomer, you is an ex bartlett man.........I wouldnt tell too many people that......you might as well be a groin cloth. LMFAO




LXT............


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 5, 2010)

lxt said:


> I should of guessed...........a Bartlett hack, now I know why you use bully salesman tacticts, Most around here despise Bartlett, customers that is!! kill a mans prized white oak grove & then wanna charge em $18,000.00 for it!
> 
> whew wee........a lil salty there are ya? you sure your wife is happy??? I mean with your networking skills and all.....golly gomer, you is an ex bartlett man.........I wouldnt tell too many people that......you might as well be a groin cloth. LMFAO
> 
> ...


No not a Bartlett hack at all but seriously are you for real ? I can't even with you its just too easy to show how big of a GRAPE SMUGGLER you are , I don't even need to respond to you I could just put your post in bold and listen to people giggle all over the country , I think that You should leave the heavy work to men and go cut some grass somewhere, I bet you use a spider cause ya can't climb without spikes ... OR a crane to remove a dead rhododendron behind a pool ..Prolly not you just leave javier and Pedro to figure it out ..I really hope that some one else is reading this post right now and please for the love of OBAMA speak up..


----------



## tree md (Oct 5, 2010)

Really every situation is different. There is no set script you can go by for sales. People are individuals and like to handle things differently. I prefer to get a face to face with the potential client if possible but some people are busy and don't have time to meet all the servicemen who come to work on their homes. The last one I did the guy has a very demanding job and works a lot of hours as well as owning 20 rental properties. He had me out there working, a pool company building a pool in his backyard and three different landscape companies: a turf management company, a lawn spray company and a landscape installation company, all out there working during the time I was there. If he took the time to meet every contractor working on his place he would never be able to get his own job done. He hired me on a referral, met with me the first time, checked my bid with another company then called me back. He expects the people he hires to be professional tradesmen and hires only on referrals.

I also had a woman call me a few years back when we got hit by an ice storm. She had two properties she wanted me to take care of. Her home and another home she owned that was housing and health care for people with severe developmental handicaps. She told me to just look at the properties, do what needed to be done and bill her. Said she wanted to deal with someone local that she could trust and didn't want to have to deal with any "tree people" lol. I guess she had been getting hit on pretty hard by out of town door knockers.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 5, 2010)

As fun as this is I gotta go soon my son has practice , so we'll pick up the bum bashing another day...


----------



## squad143 (Oct 5, 2010)

This thread has turned into a bit of a pissing contest. Hey guys, if your system works for you, great.

I'll try to stick to the original topic.

Yes, I'll always return a call. Even if it is to tell them I'm too busy to meet them right away (or look at their tree this week).

I mainly do removals, which is pretty straight forward... remove the tree.
I would rather meet with the customer if possible. Any tree company (worth its salt) can do the job, I sell the customer on me.

The first step on selling them on me is returning their call promptly.


----------



## lxt (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL, its all in fun!!

Yes I am for real about the Bartlett story pertaining to a grove of Oak trees that Bartlett treated & within days they all died, apparently & im not sure there was a mis -diagnosis.

They did still charge him for the work & even after the fact pursued him for the $18,000.00, he did get an attorney & what is going on im not sure???

Now treeclimber....I got a spiderlift to do what a truck or climber cant do....dont be salty my lil nutpump!! someday when you get big you might be able to have one!!

Look...you worked for Hacklett, no biggie!! & if you like meeting all your customers to tongue punch their fart box with your non talented prattle...then by all means, give em both barrells!! whatever it takes!!!




LOL.....treeclimber101........that says volumes especially the 101 at the end! in life that means basic, beginner, entry level, unskilled, etc... you keep coming back we`ll teach ya!!! all in fun......take care!!!



LXT.................


----------



## climber338 (Oct 6, 2010)

Not giving a call back?????? Are you crazy? if i dont get a job right away ill wait a week and give them a call back about the job to see if they have somebody else come in. I also do a follow up call about a month later and ask them how they like my work and if i can do any more for them (usually they do). When you run your business you should always make sure that your clients are happy with your work and want more done.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 9, 2010)

lxt said:


> LOL, its all in fun!!
> 
> Yes I am for real about the Bartlett story pertaining to a grove of Oak trees that Bartlett treated & within days they all died, apparently & im not sure there was a mis -diagnosis.
> 
> ...



Thats good stuff and its true money can buy just about anything it can even put a lawn monkey in a tree , so whats next you gonna ramble some sales BS about how you can't stand salesman and don't sell yourself to the customers I enjoy that greatly , Its funny that I knew you had that machine but you have been wrong about me in almost every aspect , I never worked for Bartlett , I am no beginner , and the "101" was given to me by a climber 10 years ago cause he said I constantly schooled him , and he was right and maybe one day since we are so close I will school you too ... Good luck now get out there and make that grass fly....


----------



## lxt (Oct 11, 2010)

HA, LOL.............your as funny as the guy from Oregon that doesnt climb, I invited him to come up & even offered to pay his way!!!! were easy to find & I would love a schooling after 23+ years of this...LMFAO

personally...my Reputation sells the jobs, I dont need to be in salesmen mode & force feed tree care down someones throat!! Im booked out till mid november & am in the process of obtaining some new toys!! secondly I dont make it my biz to find out what someone owns, does, year, date of their birth, etc..

you be safe out there!! & if your over this way stop in for a beer!!!


LXT................


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 12, 2010)

lxt said:


> HA, LOL.............your as funny as the guy from Oregon that doesnt climb, I invited him to come up & even offered to pay his way!!!! were easy to find & I would love a schooling after 23+ years of this...LMFAO
> 
> personally...my Reputation sells the jobs, I dont need to be in salesmen mode & force feed tree care down someones throat!! Im booked out till mid november & am in the process of obtaining some new toys!! secondly I dont make it my biz to find out what someone owns, does, year, date of their birth, etc..
> 
> ...



Will do , and if you pay my way I will be there tomorrow and will even climb a tree for ya ...


----------



## TreeandLand (Oct 17, 2010)

I always return calls from potential customers. Not doing so is just saying "no" to more business and who wants to do that. Sometimes I'm so busy I don't feel like getting on the phone...but there will always be a time when things are slow, when you will be glad you scheduled more work. My goal is to get a backlog of tree work.


----------

